# No Sound On Internet



## rwalsh (Jun 24, 2007)

I am running Windows XP Home Edition with Service Pack 2. 

I can receive sound from iTunes and Windows Media Player, aswell as games, but i can't hear any sound from th internet. So if i try to watch a video on youtube or something i can see the video perfectly but there is no sound. 
This is strange because i can receive sound from anywhere but the internet. 
I use Firefox but Internet Explorer doesn't get any either. 

My volume is all set full and none are on mute, i've tried restarting my browser. 
My speaker are on full volume and plugged in correctly. 

Does anyone know how i can fix this problem?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You are missing browser plugins. 

Try this one 1st.
http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW


----------

